# MS Word help



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 20, 2006)

Some one asked me for some help. He has written a book that has 365 chapters (daily devotional type thing) in so many MS Word files and wondered if there was an easy way to combine them all into one file other than manually cutting and pasting? Any ideas?
I found a tool to do this but for $20 I wonder if that is worth the headache of manually combining them.
http://www.softhypermarket.com/Word...ltiple-Documents-Software-download_37969.html


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 20, 2006)

Open up a new Word Document and click Insert -> File

You can then select each Word Document to insert. I even inserted multiple documents at once by highlighting them all. It seems that they insert in reverse order so he should play around with the process.

Bottom line: a free method that's easier than copying and pasting.


----------



## Civbert (Nov 20, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Some one asked me for some help. He has written a book that has 365 chapters (daily devotional type thing) in so many MS Word files and wondered if there was an easy way to combine them all into one file other than manually cutting and pasting? Any ideas?
> I found a tool to do this but for $20 I wonder if that is worth the headache of manually combining them.
> http://www.softhypermarket.com/Word...ltiple-Documents-Software-download_37969.html



Does he really want a MS Word file that large? Maybe a .lit of .pdf file would be better. 

You can also drag-and-drop. Start a new Word document, and opened Windows Explorer to the folder with the documents - and drag the documents from explorer to the new document one at a time. Word treats the files as if you were inserting them. You might try grabbing several files as Rich suggested, but check the order it inserts them. Maybe you need to select them in reverse order before dragging them over. (Use Ctrl+click to select files one at a time).

Why spend $20 for a program you might use one time, when you can do the job in 20-30 minutes with drag-and-drop.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 20, 2006)

He may not need one file; but dealing with 365 files as chapters when he goes to layout the book is a bit unwieldy. I agree about spending the $. Thank you both for the suggestions; we'll try it.


Civbert said:


> Does he really want a MS Word file that large? Maybe a .lit of .pdf file would be better.
> 
> You can also drag-and-drop. Start a new Word document, and opened Windows Explorer to the folder with the documents - and drag the documents from explorer to the new document one at a time. Word treats the files as if you were inserting them. You might try grabbing several files as Rich suggested, but check the order it inserts them. Maybe you need to select them in reverse order before dragging them over. (Use Ctrl+click to select files one at a time).
> 
> Why spend $20 for a program you might use one time, when you can do the job in 20-30 minutes with drag-and-drop.


----------

